# Tipps für neewbe



## scott yz0 (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo! Ich möcht neben am MTB jetz mit BMX angefangen und hab mir n gebrauchtes Eastern Bikes Battery 03 gekauft. (Foto in der Galerie) Ne gute Kurbel is scho drin (crmo 3 teilig) und die Vorderbremse ab, aber ich wüsst gern was man noch dringend verändern sollt. Is aber erstmal nur zum Basics erlernen. Also vielen Dank im Vorraus!!


----------



## scott yz0 (14. Juli 2006)

30 lesen es und keiner antwortet?? Ihr kennt euch doch aus!!! Bitte gebt mir 1-2 Tipps weil ich mich noch ned so mit BMX Parts auskenn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fashizzel (15. Juli 2006)

geh mal radfahren mit dem bmx, dann wirste merken was dir an dem rad nicht gefällt.


----------



## Hertener (15. Juli 2006)

Auf dem "Foto in der Galerie" ist nur 'ne OPC zu sehen. 
Und warum kommt die VR-Bremse ab?


----------



## scott yz0 (15. Juli 2006)

Wenn man draufklickt sieht man des komplette bike wie ichs bekommen hab. Hab die Kurbel aber scho ausgetauscht... VR Bremse brauch und mag ich ned (komm ja vom street mtb) Ich wollt eig. nur wissen obs n paar tipps gibt die fast immer zutreffen. also unstabile Teile etc.


----------



## fx:flow (15. Juli 2006)

der Pizzateller ist vllt ein bisschen übertrieben um ordentlich zu fahren, oder?


----------



## RISE (15. Juli 2006)

Am Kettenblatt würde ich erstmal nichts ändern, da zumindest bei ganz kleinen Kettenblättern wieder hohe Kosten entstehen.
Mein Tipp: fahren gehen und dann ggf. kaputte Teile gegen bessere tauschen.


----------



## man1ac (15. Juli 2006)

jo des würd icha uch sagen was kaputt geht is ******** also tausch es aus


----------



## scott yz0 (15. Juli 2006)

Mhm... geht klar! Danke! ich denk ich bau auch die opc so lan mal ein bis se hinüber is... (ne woche? *g*)


----------



## BruteX23 (18. Juli 2006)

also ich würde auch sagen, einfach Kaputtes austauschen, und wenn du dann Tips brauchst kannste dich ja gerne ans Forum wenden 
Da haste bei regelmäßigem fahren schon was zu tun (Griffe, Felge, Nabe, Pedale usw...)
Natürlich kannst du auch von Zeit zu Zeit Dinge austauschen, die einfach nicht so schön funktionnieren wie anderes:
Bremskabel, Pedale, Nabe...
oder Gewichts"tuning"


----------



## fahrbereit (12. August 2006)

mein anliegen betrifft die ersten wochen/monate bmx fahren, da ich nun auch eins hab.
gibt es erfahrungen von euch, was ich am anfang tun bzw. unbedingt lassen sollte um spaetere verletzungen oder fahrfehler zu verringern.

ich merk halt meine rueckenmuskeln und die ellenbodenbaender auch nach dem fahren am naechsten tag noch...
liegts an der gewoehnung oder mach evtl. was falsch??
beim trial zieht man heftigst am lenker...daran kann es irgendwie nicht liegen.

hab bis jetzt nur 26" gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (12. August 2006)

hey! fahr doch jetzt einfach, in der zeit wo du hier schreibst, könnteste no footer lernen, stattdessen werde hier fragen von unglaublicher penetranz gestellt..


----------



## fahrbereit (12. August 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> hey! fahr doch jetzt einfach, in der zeit wo du hier schreibst, könnteste no footer lernen, stattdessen werde hier fragen von unglaublicher penetranz gestellt..


 bin gerade vom fahren zurueck!?
macht ihr euch keine gedanken um die spaeteren lebensjahre?
oder ist bmx da genau das falsche, wenn ich damit einverstanden bin das ich noch ne lange zeit leben kann


----------



## Hertener (12. August 2006)

Wenn Du Haltungsschäden vermeiden möchtest, dann gilt wie bei anderen Tätigkeiten auch: Öfter mal eine Pause einlegen, gymnastische Übungen einbringen und Ausgleichssport machen. Ich für meinen Teil habe festgestellt, dass ich mit den Flatlandeinlagen einen guten Ausgleich zum vergleichsweise harten Streetstyle gefunden habe. Außerdem gehe ich gelegentlich Laufen. Früher ging man in den Wald und nannte das TrimmDich, heute heißt das Parkour und wird in bebautem Gelände ausgeübt. Ist gut für die Kondition und Körperkontrolle.


----------



## UrbanJumper (12. August 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> bin gerade vom fahren zurueck!?
> macht ihr euch keine gedanken um die spaeteren lebensjahre?
> oder ist bmx da genau das falsche, wenn ich damit einverstanden bin das ich noch ne lange zeit leben kann


mit spätestens 30 hören eh alle auf, außer du bist so´n schräger papagei wie ryan nyquist, der noch mit 50 seine one hand x-up 720s dreht.. 



..inkl. lipkombos die viel zu lange dauern..


----------



## ZoMa (12. August 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> mit spätestens 30 hören eh alle auf




Ich kenne persönlich mehrere Gegenbeispiele. Kenne auch jemanden, der  erst mit 35 angefangen hat..


----------



## a.nienie (13. August 2006)

dumme frage in die gleiche kerbe:
"gewöhnt" man sich an die belastung 
vor allem der arme/schultern?
<-- oder ist das ne frage der technik?
gerade das abfedern bei der landung,
mit den armen (mit den beinen ist's keine problem)
hab ich nicht wirklich drauf...
will ja auch nicht,
dass es mir den lenker verreisst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (13. August 2006)

Habe selber Probs mit der r. Schulter seit einer Luxation 1999. Daher bin ich z.Zt. in Physiotherapie. Wichtig ist vor allem ein ausgeprägter Muskelbau, der den Kräften entgegenwirken und somit die Gelenke schonen kann.
Besser man fährt vorsichtig und riskiert, vor allem am Anfang, nicht zu viel. Ausschließen, dass was passiert, kann man trotzdem nicht. Aber man verringert das Risiko.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (14. August 2006)

muskeln sind die besten protektoren!

und das ist kein spass, was meinste warum die ganzen ami vert-pros solche tiere sind...



			
				ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne persönlich mehrere Gegenbeispiele. Kenne auch jemanden, der  erst mit 35 angefangen hat..




ich habe mit 35 aufgehört


----------



## fahrbereit (14. August 2006)

jo, danke!
die frage war sehr daemlich gestellt aber ihr habt es verstanden.

ich hab mir gleich gesagt, die pegs laesst du am anfang erstmal weg, bis du das rad richtig schoen aufsetzen kannst.
so ausgleichssport mache ich eigentlich nicht - klettern und trial halt, aber das sind eher weitere belastungen, gerade fuer die baender.

muskeln sind gute protektoren aber bekanntlich nicht am schienbein und schaedel...

ich komme mittlerweile gut zurecht und werde, damit mir der spass erhalten bleibt, noch ne weile langsam machen.


----------

